# Numbers in session 2



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is any-one else experiencing confusion with the numbers on the board (1-10) in session 2. In the book that you get with the CDs 10 is really bad symptoms whilst in session 2 the numbers above the wheel say that 10 is feeling happy and symptom free.... I feel my mind is confused by this.... any-way round this or am I making an issue out of nothing!!!?????


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti - I temporarily removed your post until I could speak to Mike about this because sometimes information is given that influences others perceptions - and the sessions are actually best done without any preconceived ideas.I spoke to Mike, and he said "Well done, you" as you are the first person in 6 years to note this. The numbers are presented this way on purpose - the booklet numbers are the symptom and pain ranking that is done in hospitals and triage, etc. for pain, and is the normal ranking that is used for analytical purposes and for research and to monitor symptom reduction.The session ranking is the opposite, because the subconscious mind breaks away from the analytical and works best to change things when presented in the opposite to what is expected - since you are breaking the mold of the old IBS thoughts - this is part of that process. In some ways it is sort of complicated because our analytical minds don't see the session content as making any sense - yet to the subconscious mind it works effectively. Mike knows what he is doing, and he says he applauds you for spotting it - you are a sharp one! Even I didn't notice this after 5 years of having the program! You are good!Hope this answers your question -







Enjoy your journey and all the best to you.Take care. ~ Marilyn


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. I certainly was not thinking that Mike did not know what he was doing - I was more generally confused by it!!! I am a nurse who is used to triaging pain and other symptoms on a 1 - 10 scale which is probably why it seemed even stranger to me!!! I will try not to overanalyse and accept this the way it is!Thanks for following this up for me though - much appreciated!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

No not me. I didn't ever question it although we always use in life and not just in medicine the scale of 1-10. Often times 10 is used as the optimum and not the worst.


----------

